# Adopting a Morgan



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Sure don't need another horse and no chance I will get one of these, but wouldn't it be nice to get a lovely Morgan? I love Morgans!!!!

Surrendered Morgan Herd 
Available for Adoption 

By Carlos E. Medina

The 18 horses were turned over to Marion County Animal Services after the owner could no longer care for them.

The recent surrender of 18 Morgan horses nearly tripled the size of the herd under the care of Marion County Animal Services.

Officials hope to start adopting the horses on Monday or Tuesday, after final test results come in, said Deborah Horvath, animal services director.

Betty Gray of Stirrups ’n Strides Therapeutic Riding Center, is helping get the word out about the Morgans.

“They are pretty and you can see they are Morgans. Some do have papers and some don’t,” Gray said. “They’ve got beautiful little heads on them and if someone wants a project, there are some really nice horses there.”

The Morgans all belonged to the same owner, who could no longer take care of them. Before the surrender, the horses were largely on their own for several years. Stallions and mares were together in the same pasture and they bred freely, increasing the size of the herd. Among the 18 Morgans with the county are several yearlings and at least one pregnant mare, Gray said.

Animal services got farrier and veterinary care for the horses and are providing feed to begin bringing their weights back up, which is expensive. Prospective adopters would have to break and train the horses.

“The biggest problem we’re going to have is they have not been handled. Some of them you can’t even get a halter on them,” Horvath said. “We have a couple of interested parties, but we will have some others available.”

Including the Morgans, the animal services department has 30 horses at their temporary holding facility.

“It’s a lot. It’s very expensive,” Horvath said.

Anyone interested in adopting one of the horses can call the Animal Center at 671-8700 to make an appointment.

Contact Carlos Medina 

PS: I have gotten two horses from HPAF and they are a reputable organization .


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh man, we just had a herd of 7 Lippitt Morgan’s surrendered to animal control in Central Mass-I am trying to convince @Avna she needs one or some :wink: They apparently were owner surrendered because of declining health...

If only I had more pasture fenced and more time...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

If I only didn't already have one too many horses.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I am going up to look at a totally different Lippitt mare (Jazz) day after tomorrow . . . actually might go look at a UVM mare in VT that my current dressage teacher wants to go see, on the same day. 

Mainly because it is always fun to go "horse shopping". Kind of like antiqueing only with large quadrupeds.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Hopefully they will all find good homes. Very sad situation. Will pray for them all.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Whereabouts in the country are these horses located?


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Central Florida


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Well poop.... too far away.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh wow, so sad. :sad: I hope they all go to good homes.


----------

